# Vorderrad hebt ab .. bergauf



## JoaMei (20. September 2011)

Hi, ich bin neu hier und komme eigentlich vom Rennrad.
Nun habe ich seit kurzem ein MTB. (ZR Team 6.0)
Rahmengröße passt.
Nun fällt mir auf, dass bei Steigungen jenseits der 10 % und im Sitzen das Vorderrad sehr leicht wird und ab und zu auch abhebt.
Das ist besonders auf losem Untergrund recht unangenehm.
Es ist mir vor allem unbekannt.

Was mache ich denn da falsch?
Fahrtechnik, Gabeleinstellung, Sitzposition?

Danke für die Rückmeldungen
Gruß
JoaMei


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (20. September 2011)

Hallo,

je nach Steigung musst du mit dem Oberkörper vorne weiter runter gehen.
Wenn du eine absenkbare Gabel hast, kann du die auch noch absenken.
Wenn es richtig steil wird, mit deinem hinterteil in Richtung Sattelspitze rutschen, aber nur soweit, dass du noch genug Druck auf das Hinterrad bringst um Grip zu haben.

Die richtigen Pos. musst du suchen

Hier kannst du dir mal ein paar techniken ansehen!
Fahrtechnik.tv


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herr-xy (20. September 2011)

Außerdem darauf achten, dass du gleichmäßig in die Pedale trittst und mit dem linken Bein genauso viel Kraft aufbringst wie mit dem rechten. Vll. kannst du deinen Sattel auch noch ein Stück nachvorneschieben und einen längeren Vorbau hin schrauben. Dann hast du automatisch mehr Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad. Der Rest wurde schon gesagt


----------



## Marc B (20. September 2011)

Ich lasse meine Gabel immer ausgefahren 



> Auch ohne Absenkgabel oder XC-Bike kommt man steile Rampen meistens noch hoch â man muss jedoch eine extreme Haltung einnehmen: Den OberkÃ¶rper lehnt man stark nach vorne/unten, die Arme sind dabei stark gebeugt. Wird es sehr steil, rutscht man mit dem Po auf die Sattelspitze â auf jeden Fall sitzen bleiben! Ein leichter Gang ermÃ¶glicht einen runden und flÃ¼ssigen Tritt. Vor der Rampe schon geschaltet haben!


----------



## FlorianDue (20. September 2011)

sollte das bedeuten, ich brauche meine RC36 Talas gar nicht reparieren lassen?
Die bleibt permanent auf 160mm, oder lohnt sich das bei so nem Federweg schon die abzusenken?


----------



## Deleted 83484 (20. September 2011)

Vorsicht: ein längerer Vorbau kann auch kontraproduktiv sein !!! STichwort: Hebelwirkung.

GGf den Vorbau negativ montieren ( also nach unten ) dadurch wandert der Schwerpunkt auch noch etwas nach unten/vorne.

Vielleicht sitzt Du auch grundsätzlich zu weit hinten??? Vielleicht mal den Sattel 1 cm nach vorne schieben, kann schon Wunder bringen.

Ansonsten so wie die anderen geschrieben haben, Oberkörper runter...muss man etwas trainieren!


----------



## herr-xy (20. September 2011)

Naja, muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Kommt auch auf Länge der Kettenstrebe, Neigung des Steuerrohrs, Einbauhöhe der Gabel, usw. an. Komme mit meiner 32 Float (150mm) auch recht komfortabel den Berg hoch, weil ich mit dem Rad sehr gut auskomme...andere haben dort mit einer 100mm Gabel zu kämpfen. Deshalb probier doch einfach mal bei einem steilerem Berg in der Nähe wie gut du klettern kannst. Man kann so was halt nicht pauschal entscheiden


----------



## Pflogger (20. September 2011)

@Marc B 
entweder ist das Bild etwas übertrieben oder die Bäume wachsen außergewöhnlich schräg.


----------



## Spenglerextrem (20. September 2011)

Das hab ich mir grad auch gedacht !


----------



## Marc B (20. September 2011)

Ja, die Bäume wachsen schief, haha  

P.S.: Der Fotograf meinte es gut, es sollte halt noch steiler aussehen, hehe.


----------



## sparkfan (21. September 2011)

Pflogger schrieb:


> @Marc B
> entweder ist das Bild etwas übertrieben oder die Bäume wachsen außergewöhnlich schräg.



+1 

Aber egal wie die Bäume wachsen, die Gewichtsverteilung sieht man am vorderen und hinteren Reifen sehr schön. Es sei denn, der hintere Reifen wurde mit 1.5 Bar und der vordere mit 2.5 Bar aufgepumpt 

@Marc B: wie gross bist du (inkl. SL) und wie gross ist dein Bike bzw. dein Rahmen? Das Bild erweckt den Eindruck, der Rahmen wäre ziemlich klein/kurz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (21. September 2011)

@sparkfan: Ich bin 1,77 m groß und mein Bike ist ziemlich kurz, die Rohrmaße habe ich damals selber bestimmt und zu der Zeit fuhr ich halt nur Dirtbikes - da dachte ich mir, dass mein Fully ebenso wendig sein soll, haha  Das Oberrohr ist 55 cm lang, glaube ich. Hier sieht man auch gut, dass es kurz ist:


----------



## ScionTC (30. September 2011)

Ich stehe ich immer so hat man einen sehr guten Vortrieb.


----------



## scylla (30. September 2011)

ScionTC schrieb:


> Ich stehe ich immer so hat man einen sehr guten Vortrieb.



... so lange bis das Hinterrad anfängt durchzurutschen!
Bei ordentlich steilen Anstiegen geht Stehen leider nur auf Asphalt. Bei losem Boden (z.B. Schotter/Waldboden) rutscht so ziemlich schnell der Reifen durch, da nicht genug Last/Druck drauf ist. Da muss man sich eher doch hinsetzen und versuchen, einen vernünftigen Kompromiss zwischen "genug Last auf dem Hinterrad damit es nicht durchrutscht" und "genug Druck auf dem Vorderrad damit es nicht abhebt" zu finden.


----------



## el_tribun (1. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe hier auch Abschnitte mit 25% Steigung, mit WUrzeln und Steinen,  da ist es schon recht hart, mit genug Druck auf den Lenker geht das aber eigentlich recht gut, und ich sitze nicht mal auf der Sattelspitze. Weiss ja nicht, in wie weit da das Verhältnis Oberkörper zu Beinlänge noch eine Rolle spielen kann....


----------



## EwigMTB (6. Oktober 2011)

Der grundsätzliche Tipp ist hier --> Ellenbogen zusammen, so dass die Unterarme längs zur Fahrtrichtung sind, Da bleibe ich bis zu 18% noch ganz normal im Sattel sitzen, darüber hilft es in Richtung Sattelnase zu rutschen.
Und bei steilen Abfahrten muss auch nicht der Sattel tiefer gestellt werden oder hinter den Sattel gerutscht werden (erst bei ca. >-25%), sondern die Arme (von vorne gesehen) quasi O-förmig (Ellenbogen im rechten Winkel) halten. Damit geht der Oberkörper weiter nach vorne und man erhöht den Druck auf das Vorderrad (damit es nicht wegrutscht). In dieser Haltung (man sitzt auch nicht im Sattel) bewegt sich das Fahrrad unter einem und die Bewegungen des Rades werden durch die angewinkelten Arme und Beine ausgeglichen und der Rumpf verbleibt in fast gleicher Position zum Boden.


----------



## scylla (6. Oktober 2011)

el_tribun schrieb:


> in wie weit da das Verhältnis Oberkörper zu Beinlänge noch eine Rolle spielen kann....



das spielt sicherlich eine Rolle! Mein Freund hat einen relativ langen Oberkörper und auch noch lange Arme im Vergleich zu mir. Wenn ich schon längst auf die Sattelspitze rutschen muss und die Nase überm Vorbau hängt sitzt er noch ganz normal auf dem Sattel und geht höchstens mit dem Oberkörper ein bisschen nach vorne/unten. 
Kurzer Oberkörper mit langen Beinen kombiniert ist wohl nicht die beste Kletter-Voraussetzung... da muss man sich schon ein bisschen "länger" machen als anders gebaute Menschen, bzw. eine etwas andere Technik anwenden. Aber geht schon 

Klicks oder Flats spielt auch eine Rolle, da man mit Klickpedalen wesentlich ruhiger treten kann (und auch ziehen). Wenn man zu ruckartig tritt mit Flatpedalen, was vor allem an der körperlichen Kraft-Grenze passiert, bekommt logischer Weise das Vorderrad nochmal einen extra-Impuls zum steigen.



EwigMTB schrieb:


> Der grundsätzliche Tipp ist hier --> Ellenbogen zusammen, so dass die Unterarme längs zur Fahrtrichtung sind, Da bleibe ich bis zu 18% noch ganz normal im Sattel sitzen, darüber hilft es in Richtung Sattelnase zu rutschen.
> Und bei steilen Abfahrten muss auch nicht der Sattel tiefer gestellt werden oder hinter den Sattel gerutscht werden (erst bei ca. >-25%), sondern die Arme (von vorne gesehen) quasi O-förmig (Ellenbogen im rechten Winkel) halten. Damit geht der Oberkörper weiter nach vorne und man erhöht den Druck auf das Vorderrad (damit es nicht wegrutscht). In dieser Haltung (man sitzt auch nicht im Sattel) bewegt sich das Fahrrad unter einem und die Bewegungen des Rades werden durch die angewinkelten Arme und Beine ausgeglichen und der Rumpf verbleibt in fast gleicher Position zum Boden.



zu Ersterem 
Ellbogen zusammen ist aber vielleicht nicht so glücklich ausgedrückt. Man kann es sich auch einprägen, indem man die Handgelenke nach unten drückt. So kommen automatisch auch die Ellbogen tiefer. Verhindert vor allem, dass man in Versuchung kommt, am Lenker zu ziehen. Runterziehen kann man das Vorderrad natürlich nicht wirklich, das erledigt eher die Gewichtsverlagerung (mit dem Oberkörper tief/nach vorne gehen)

zu Letzterem: und was, wenn bei den Bewegungen des Rades unter einem der Sattel mit Po oder Oberschenkeln kollidiert? 
-> kann man so pauschal nicht sagen, hängt auch vom Untergrund ab.
und <25% ist nicht steil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel Manuel (7. Oktober 2011)

Eigentlich wurde ja schon alles gesagt:
-Oberkörper nach vorne beugen
-passenden Gang *vorher* einlegen
-gleichmäßig treten
-bei längeren Anstiegen Gabel-Absenkung benutzen (entspanntere Sitzposition)

Bei kurzen intensiven Anstiegen (>25%) hilft es auch, richtig tief zu gehen (also fast in den Lenker beißen/Rennrad-Position)... 

Im Prinzip dient das alles dazu, den Schwerpunkt tiefer & nach vorne zu bekommen.


----------



## jan84 (7. Oktober 2011)

Eine gute Übung ist auch das Fahren mit aufgelegten Händen. Also bei Steigungen die eigentlich noch unterhalb des Problematischen sind, den Lenker nicht umgreifen, sondern die Hände nur auflegen. Viel Spaß 

grüße,
Jan


----------

